# MARTY'S BLOG



## newfiegurl (Mar 20, 2006)

Okay so this is the first entry for Marty's Blog......

Marty is only about 12 weeks old (we are unsure of exactly how old heis). The pet store told me he is a Male Netharland Dwarf(UPDATE! HES A REX!!)..so I guess that is what he is! He isvery curiousand likes to know what is going on around him atall times! We got him 2 days ago and I absolutly love him!!So here are some pics!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 20, 2006)

He's adorable! :inlove:

Gotta love pet stores and their lack of knowledge in... well...everything that they should know. Marty is definately not aNetherland Dwarf, he's a Rex! Looks like Mini Rex tome. I've never touched Rex fur before, but it looks likevelvet!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree! He looks like a lovablelittle mini rex. That fur looks very soft and plush, and thehead shape is right too. I have two mini rexes and I lovethem to pieces.

--Dawn


----------



## newfiegurl (Mar 20, 2006)

cool thanks for letting me know!! I waswondering the same thing because I was looking at pics of netherlanddwarfs and I was thinking.....he doesnt look like that.

his fur is amazing, really soft! So he is a rex...thats really funnybecause I was gonna name him rex after a singer here in Newfoundland!!lol

cool!! So glad I found this forum, Marty thanks you too !


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww! What a cutie pie. Can't wait to hear the stories from this michevious little monkey.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 20, 2006)

He looks like he's having a great time exploring.
I have a Netherland Dwarf (Pebbles). 
You can see that her whiskers are straight and her ears are shorter, as Rex bunnies 
have curly whiskers and long ears.







I got the same cage too. However it is stillunopened, just in case I get a secondbunny.:biggrin

Rainbows!


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 20, 2006)

Your new bunny is very cute. Since the pet store got the breed wrong, you may want to make sure Marty is a boy.

Keep the photos coming!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 20, 2006)

Very cute Bunny. Are you talking about Rex, the runner up for Canadian Idol last year?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Mar 21, 2006)

Yay for rexes! Moo Shoo is a rex! I love how soft they are! Marty is cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, he's adorable :inlove:

Jan


----------



## newfiegurl (Mar 22, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Very cute Bunny. Are you talking about Rex, therunner up for Canadian Idol last year?
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


Yup thats who I am talking about! Rex Goudie...I thought Rex was a cute name, and now we find out he is a rex!! lol

We are actually going to see Rex Goudie and Melissa O'Neil's concert tonight here in St. John's


----------



## newfiegurl (Mar 22, 2006)

Here are some pics of Marty's family.... We have

a dog (Belle who is about 15 years old)

a c ockatiel (Louie who is about 1 1/2 years old)

and lots of fish!!

I will have more pics of Marty later on!

Here is Belle






and another one of Belle






And here is Louie







And here is a picture of our Hamster Ralph who died in January....Ralph was the best hamster ever!!!


----------



## newfiegurl (Mar 23, 2006)

Okay here are some new pics ofMarty:bunnydance:....I am wondering will this guy ever calmdown!! He bounces of the wall!! He is full of energy....andhow big will a mini-rex get?

oh and another question if someone out there wants to answere....Martyeats ALOT! I am always giving him food...should I always makesure his food dish is filled up?

Today Marty made friends with our dog...I am glad because he waslooking pretty scared there at first so hopefully it will be a greatfriendship!! Here are some new pics of Marty playin around!!

:runningrabbit:

This is an in your face picture!






Here is Marty checking out the blogs on the Rabbits Only Forum
















Having a drink






In flight!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Marty's adorable. He has the cutest face.

Add to Buuny napping list, now how long will it take me to get to Nfld? LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## newfiegurl (Mar 23, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Marty's adorable. He has the cutest face.
> 
> Add to Buuny napping list, now how long will it take me to get to Nfld? LOL
> 
> Soooska:apollo:




thanks soooska! but you aint gettin my marty!! lol you can come to nfld tho and visit!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 23, 2006)

Marty is so cute!! I love how soft his rex furis. I have a mini rex also. His name is Leo but he can't have picturestaken right now. He's having some fur issues. Very cute bunny who seemslike he loves everything! I don't think he looks like a mini if he is ababy and is that size. How old is he? He bigger than Leo and leo isalmost 2 yrs old!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2006)

awww Marty is an adorable little boy,just look at his cheeky little face








this picture is sooooo cute



cheryl


----------



## newfiegurl (Mar 24, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> Marty is so cute!! I love how soft his rex fur is. I have amini rex also. His name is Leo but he can't have pictures taken rightnow. He's having some fur issues. Very cute bunny who seems like heloves everything! I don't think he looks like a mini if he is a babyand is that size. How old is he? He bigger than Leo and leo is almost 2yrs old!


I dont have a clue what Marty is!! The people at the pet store told mehe was a Netharland Dwarf....but then people said he looks like a minirex...so I dont know.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 24, 2006)

*newfiegurl wrote:*


> *bunnylover78642 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Martyis so cute!! I love how soft his rex fur is. I have a mini rex also.His name is Leo but he can't have pictures taken right now. He's havingsome fur issues. Very cute bunny who seems like he loves everything! Idon't think he looks like a mini if he is a baby and is that size. Howold is he? He bigger than Leo and leo is almost 2 yrs old!
> ...


I just think he might be a REX and not a MINI REX... see thedifference.. If you go to www.arba.netand click on breed links. Then click on the rex or mini rex picture youcan see their official website!


----------



## newfiegurl (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks bunnylover...I am gone to check itout!! How big does a REX get? I have lots more pics of MARTYI will post them later!!

this forum is great! thanks everyone!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 25, 2006)

Rexes usually get between 6-8 lbs. Mini rexesusually get to between 2-4 lbs. It is all in the size difference. GladI could help!


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 16, 2006)

Okay me and marty are back!! I got home this week from a great 2 week vacation in Cuba...amazing.

My parents took great care of Marty while I was gone, he had the run of the house! but I think he is glad I am back! 

I know I was only gone for 2 weeks but I must say Marty has grown a lot!! I will post some new pics tonight.:bunnydance:


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 16, 2006)

oh ya...forgot to say...I am thinking of gettingMarty neutered (sp?) but here in Newfoundland I wouldnt say many vetsdo it. So I am gonna look for one tomorrow. Anddoes anyone know the price range?


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 16, 2006)

There's only one bunny savvy vet in Newfoundland on this list, but they are right outside St. John's!

http://members.shaw.ca/cocoasun/CanadianRabbitVets.htm#Newfoundland

Give them a call and see how much they charge. Prices forbunny neuters can vary wildly, probably $100-$200 would be expected...

--Dawn


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks dawn! I will be calling them tomorrow!:colors:


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 16, 2006)

Okay here are some new pics as promised!!







Marty relaxing after running around for like 2 hours!






Hmmmmm whats down there?






in the middle of a binkie I think thats what they are called!






hanging out with mom!






looking pretty






Marty being curious as always!






Mmmmm dads sneakers






hey moms shoes!






Whats inside this thing??






ohhhh its hay!!! yay!






playing tug o war with the pillow case!






hold up....





hope u enjoy the pics!!


----------



## Lassie (Apr 16, 2006)

What a cute bunny.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 17, 2006)

Wonderful pics and you even got a binkie pic !Marty is obviously happy to have you back home. I love hiscurly whiskers in the last shot. Good luck with arranging the neuter 

Jan


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 17, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Wonderful pics and you even got a binkie pic !Marty is obviously happy to have you back home. I love hiscurly whiskers in the last shot. Good luck with arranging the neuter
> 
> Jan


Yup marty is a very happy bunny. He always seems to be in a good mood...he is always curious...about everything.

I am so glad I got him....I should have had a rabbit sooner! they are great companions!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG!! He is so adorable! I cant get over howcute he is and how great your pictures are! My rabbits are alwaysrunning away from the camera. And he looks So good! Glad you areenjoying him!


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 18, 2006)

Marty loves posing for the camera! he loves attention!

So I called the vet today about getting Marty neutered...and they toldme it is $150 plus tax...which is in my price range (lol starvingstudent here!).

But they said he needs to be at least 6 months old...and we dont reallyknow how old marty is, but I dont think he is six months yet.

Today we had a gorgeus sunny day in St. John's, finally all the snow isgone, and it is warming up. Marty enjoyed a nice day outsidewith me...and he also got his caged cleaned again, even though hedoesnt spend much time in the cage.

So thats all the news....I have more pics coming....I cant stop takingpics of Marty! I need to get some pics of him and my dog Belle.

All the best!

Carla and Marty


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 18, 2006)

Marty loves posing for the camera! he loves attention!

So I called the vet today about getting Marty neutered...and they toldme it is $150 plus tax...which is in my price range (lol starvingstudent here!).

But they said he needs to be at least 6 months old...and we dont reallyknow how old marty is, but I dont think he is six months yet.

Today we had a gorgeus sunny day in St. John's, finally all the snow isgone, and it is warming up. Marty enjoyed a nice day outsidewith me...and he also got his caged cleaned again, even though hedoesnt spend much time in the cage.

So thats all the news....I have more pics coming....I cant stop takingpics of Marty! I need to get some pics of him and my dog Belle.

All the best!

Carla and Marty


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 18, 2006)

Marty loves posing for the camera! he loves attention!

So I called the vet today about getting Marty neutered...and they toldme it is $150 plus tax...which is in my price range (lol starvingstudent here!).

But they said he needs to be at least 6 months old...and we dont reallyknow how old marty is, but I dont think he is six months yet.

Today we had a gorgeus sunny day in St. John's, finally all the snow isgone, and it is warming up. Marty enjoyed a nice day outsidewith me...and he also got his caged cleaned again, even though hedoesnt spend much time in the cage.

So thats all the news....I have more pics coming....I cant stop takingpics of Marty! I need to get some pics of him and my dog Belle.

All the best!

Carla and Marty


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 18, 2006)

YAY!! More pictures!! Can you see Marty's*nicknacks...* LOL? If you can and they are *excuse this detailing* adark pink color and *Large* then he is most likely ready for a neuter.I would have the vet take a look. Lol

Cant wait to see more pictures.

And that is a little strangethat your post showed up 3 times!!


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 19, 2006)

we cant see anything 'pink underneath yet!' butyou can kinda see them...I might bring Marty to the vet and we mightfind out he is a she!! that would be funny. Because the petstore told me he is a male, but they also said he was a netharlanddwarf (which he is obviously not!) so they could be wrong!

ya that is weird about my post showing up 3 times!!


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 28, 2006)

Well Marty is doing good....he doesnt stop, I swear. Will this little guy slow down? Whoa!!

And another thing is that he hasnt stopped eating since we got him!!lol Am I supposed to keep food available for him all thetime? because he eats everything I give him. 

I have read that you are always supposed to have fresh food availableto your rabbit...but I am afraid that it will make himoverweight. He gets lots of exercise and has all the water hewants.....just seems like he eats a lot! just wondering if thats normal!

well no news with marty now.....he got 2 new ball toys that he loves! so hes a happy bunny!



all the best,

Carla and Marty :bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are the guidelines for feeding:

What quantities of food should I feed babies and "teenagers"?

Birth to 3 weeks--mother's milk 
3 to 4 weeks--mother's milk, nibbles of alfalfa and pellets 
4 to 7 weeks--mother's milk, access to alfalfa and pellets 
7 weeks to 7 months--unlimited pellets, unlimited hay (plus see 12 weeks below) 
12 weeks--introducevegetables(one at a time, quantities under 1/2 oz.)
fruitdaily ration no more than 1 oz. to 2 oz. per 6 lbs. body weight(because of calories) [/list]


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 28, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Here are the guidelines for feeding:
> 
> What quantities of food should I feed babies and "teenagers"?
> 
> ...




thanks jordiwes for that info...its great! 

but I was just looking at Martys poop....and he has WORMS!!! I knowthey are worms....omg....I dont know what I am gonna do. thevet is closed now til Monday.

OMG...I just feel bad for the little guy. I have been alwayschecking his poops to make sure they are healthy andeverything. This is the first time I noticed that he hasworms......


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 28, 2006)

Marty certainly isa handsome fella! Great pictures! They make you want to smoosh yourface all over his soft fur! 

Raspberry


----------



## newfiegurl (May 4, 2006)

I had to put this pic on because I love it!!! Itshows how curious Marty is....about everything. He wants toknow what everything is....he has 'chinned' everything in my apartment,including my dog....belle is now martys property.

and the other night I was standing in the living room, and marty circled me like 50 times!! this is a good thing I am guessing?


----------



## aurora369 (May 5, 2006)

It means he loves you and wants to play and/or mate with you...

My boy Nutmeg does love dances around my feet, oinking the whole time. It's really sweet.

--Dawn


----------



## newfiegurl (May 5, 2006)

well thats good to know! do only males do this? ( the circling)


----------



## LuvaBun (May 5, 2006)

*newfiegurl wrote: *


> well thats good to know! do only males do this? ( the circling)


Pernod (female) does this as well - usually if she thinks she's going to get a treat :disgust:

I love how Marty is looking at the camera - what a ham!

Jan


----------



## newfiegurl (May 5, 2006)

so both male and females do the circling...thatscool. It was funny because at first I didnt realize he wascircling me...and he kept doing it! lol

but his new thing...like I said before is chinning...everything he can!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 5, 2006)

Marty is so cute and looks so soft. 

Did you have him tested for parasites? You mentioned earlier that you thought he had worms. 

I hope he's all better.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 6, 2006)

Very cute pic! Itis very funny when they chin everything! You would think they'd gettired of marking everything in sight... "this is mine, that is mine,and this too andI want that......" Silly buns!

Raspberry


----------



## newfiegurl (May 7, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Marty is so cute and looks so soft.
> 
> Did you have him tested for parasites? You mentioned earlier that you thought he had worms.
> 
> I hope he's all better.




we pick the dewormer up tomorrow! So I hope everthing goes good from there!!:elephant:


----------



## newfiegurl (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey! I havent been on in a while due to computer problems, but me and Marty are back!!

Marty is doing great! I believe that marty may be a girl...not a boy as we were told before by the staff at the pet store, really doesnt matter to us.

I have some new pics, so I will post them later today!


----------



## newfiegurl (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is a video of Marty playing around in his cage ..... Marty is soooo curious about the camera!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, Welcome Back!! I love Marty. So so so beautiful. What makes you think he is a she now? Can you have a vet sex him for you?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2006)

:wave:Nice to see you and Marty again! So, Marty may be a Martina then . That gender fairy certainly keeps us guessing! Whatever he/she is, he is such a cute little bun!

Jan


----------



## newfiegurl (Aug 2, 2006)

Well....there is nothing there...if u know what I mean...but I dont know. Will there be anything there (between the legs) if its a boy? 

I am thinking of bringing Marty to the vet to get 'em sexed. I am gonna get some more pics now....Marty is getting so big!

Still dont know if he is a mini rex or a regular rex...!


----------



## newfiegurl (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are some new pics of Marty....

I will tell the story first, I put martys old house into his cage just to see how big he is getting!! and Marty (being the curious bunny that he is) decided he wanted to get into the house....so heres the pics!

"hmmmm, whats in here?"






Got the head in






I think the hips are a little to big!







I know I used to fit in here before!






Peek a Boo!









I only have a few pics of him in his cage....when he is out around he is too quick to catch on camera!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 3, 2006)

Great pictures, he's such a beautiful colour. 

I think I want him. LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------

